

New Google logo – anyone else seeing this? - cschidle
https://twitter.com/cschidle/status/631992126000132096

======
cschidle
A redesign was speculated and I started seeing this around 5:30pm, but I don't
see any other mentions. Is anyone else seeing this? Looks like a pretty
significant redesign.

------
cschidle
Never mind. It was just the Droid Serif fallback font. I feel rather silly.

